# needs an ankle operation, no private insurance, no medical card, Cost of operation?



## jennster (28 Feb 2007)

A friend just fell off a ladder in my house and needs an operation on her ankle, but came off her parent's private insurance a few weeks ago and forgot to start her own. 

Can anyone tell me how much this operation will cost?

Is she entitled to any free medical care or will she have to pay for it all?

She has no medical card.


----------



## BrenG (28 Feb 2007)

*Re: needs an operation on her ankle, no private insurance, no medcard Cost of operation?*



jennster said:


> A friend just fell off a ladder in my house


 
She could have a very good case against your insurance company depending on the circumstances of the fall. This could resolve the issue.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2007)

She should be able to [broken link removed] by getting a referral to a public hospital. 


> Everyone living in Ireland and certain visitors to Ireland are entitled to free maintenance and treatment in public beds in Health Service Executive (HSE) hospitals and voluntary hospitals. Some people may have to pay some hospital charges. Holders of [broken link removed]  and certain other groups do not have to pay charges.


----------



## jennster (28 Feb 2007)

thanks a million - i've contacted the insurance company and she will claim from them.  does anyone know how quickly these claims are resolved?  she's going in for the operation tomorrow, and doesn't know whether to go private in the hope of the insurance paying, or going public in case they don't.  is there any way of expediting the claim?


----------



## BrenG (28 Feb 2007)

Again just contact the claims department of the insurance company. Assuming that she is just going to claim for the cost of the medical assistance they will expediate matters to minimise potential further costs.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2007)

*Re: needs an ankle operation, no private insurance, no medical card, Cost of operatio*



jennster said:


> and doesn't know whether to go private in the hope of the insurance paying, or going public in case they don't.


If there is no waiting list with the public hospital then why not just go for that unless she has a problem with public accommodation or something? The medical care will be the same either way.


----------



## jennster (28 Feb 2007)

thanks for all the help, i really appreciate it.  you've definitely put my mind at rest!


----------



## Abbeykiller (28 Feb 2007)

As per Clubman's post if she is already booked in for the Operation without a delay, then it is foolish to go private without VHI or BUPA lined up to pay the bills.
For one point, there is normally a shortage of beds so she may end up in a public ward anyway.
Also as a private patient she will incur all the medical costs plus overnight stay (even if she stays in a shared ward) which could run to thousands.
Finally she will incur costs on any follow up visits/check ups/x-rays as necessary.
Go public and get hit for the initial A&E charge ....in total.


----------

